# Any recommended course for home barista in survey or south London?



## Kincafeuk (7 mo ago)

Hi, is there any course in Surrey or south London for home coffee making? Specifically, I am looking for skills and knowledge I can apply to manual lever. Hoping to learn something on dial in for espresso and a bit of latte art. Not sure how it will work though as I think most courses will use methods, such as commercial machines and pour over? Wonder if I learn the dial in for machine, the skill can be transfer to manual lever. Thanks!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

What machine and grinder are you using and are you looking to attend a training location or have a trainer come to you?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

FullBloomCoffee said:


> What machine and grinder are you using and are you looking to attend a training location or have a trainer come to you?


Hi, buddy...do you offer courses or know of anyone who does offer them ?


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Rincewind said:


> Hi, buddy...do you offer courses or know of anyone who does offer them ?


Hi Yes, please see my profile for further details.


----------



## clumsybarista (5 mo ago)

I am interested into this too. I have a Profitec 700 and Profitec grinder. I know the official reseller in the UK has a training course, but not convenient for me to drive there. Which could be a good option in London?


----------

